# Night time ice fishing for walleyes!



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

This fishing adventure was very interesting. Eagles awaiting to be fed, deep orange sunset, noisy ice expansion sounds, and a very bright full moon, made for a long-lasting memory. 

I wanted to share some of the visuals with you, seen by clicking on the link below.

Oh yeah, I caught some walleyes!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KASuFRe3yo4[/ame]


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Must be nice to have ice thick enough for fishing......
To give you an idea on how little ice we have around here; there is a place near here called Miller's Mills. Every year since time began - at least there - they harvested ice using large ice saws, picks, tongs, and even horses from the community pond; storing it in the ice house, covering it with sawdust, etc.. It's quite the time with everyone who wants to pitching in for the old fashion harvesting of the ice. 
Then come every summer they have a huge strawberry festival using the ice from the "ice house" in numerous ways. 
Both events are a ball and loads of fun.
All but this year - the Feb 12th ice harvesting has been cancelled due to the lack of safe thick ice!!!!!!!
Plans for this summer's event is???????

So be thankful for the ice you have to enjoy......


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, the moon was beautiful. Tell your husband to get the gear ready for next month...

Sorry to read about the lack of ice. Yes, I really do feel fortunate. The same spot that has 14 inches of ice this month had 28 inches last year.

I put together another movie last night, named it sheepshead, most of you are going to hate it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEYlqLlN3hc[/ame]


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

sevenmmm said:


> This fishing adventure was very interesting. Eagles awaiting to be fed, deep orange sunset, noisy ice expansion sounds, and a very bright full moon, made for a long-lasting memory.
> 
> I wanted to share some of the visuals with you, seen by clicking on the link below.
> 
> ...


Have you tried visiting www.lake-link.com ? It's one of my favorite sites for fishing since I frequent WI so often.

.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

we had good ice ( 7 inches ) for maybe a week for fishing , now its wait till ice out


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah Fonzie, I post there too. Look under the Lake Noquebay thread for this story. I have also posted a few videos under Little Bay de Noc and Lake Winnebago, that I didn't post to this site. 

A lot of positive PM feedback from that site. Just have to stay away from debating a certain segment of Republican slash and burn gangs there, just like on this site. 

I have a new slogan for them: *We willingly poison our fish, in an effort to make more money, so we can buy freshly oil-stained seafood!*

That'll get their old hearts pumping.


----------

